# Which fictional character you relate to the most



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Can be either your type or not.

For me it would be Elle Bishop from Heroes. I think I understand where she's coming from most of the time.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Ayane Yano from Kimi ni Todoke.

I think that she's INFJ too. I've a similar role in groups. She's the person who always knows how everybody feels, and gives advice to them. She's more understanding than warm though. I also relate to her pain and problems.


----------



## sootyflues (Jan 18, 2015)

Stephen Dedalus from The Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man and Ulysses.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a few I can't decide between.

Eeyore (Winnie the Pooh)
Huckleberry Finn (The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn)
Charlie (The Perks of Being a Wallflower)
Holden Caulfield (The Catcher in the Rye)

Interestingly, I think I'm most likely an INFP and I think out of those characters, probably at least 2 of them are INFP, with Holden possibly being INFP and Huckleberry Finn being ISFP


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

JTHearts said:


> I have a few I can't decide between.
> 
> Eeyore (Winnie the Pooh)
> Huckleberry Finn (The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn)
> ...


I agree that there's a lot of Fi in your list so it would make sense that it's your dominant


----------



## Lesuhlee (Feb 14, 2015)

Heisenberg= Breaking Bad.
Cartman= South Park.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

I'm torn between Lana Winters from American Horror Story: Asylum, and Regina Mills/The Evil Queen from Once Upon a Time. Hmm, probabaly Lana now when I think about it.


----------



## Lesuhlee (Feb 14, 2015)

Ha, I feel like I know everything I'd care to ever need to know about you based on your selections. Not necessarily in a bad way.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Jemma Simmons from Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. Easy. She's in my avvie, too c:


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

Roy Mustang


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I can relate to Remus Lupin in Harry Potter.


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

Two characters really resonate with me. 

Hiro Hamada (OKAY I know he's 14, but I still share a lot of personality traits with him) from Big Hero 6
and Will Hunting from Good Will Hunting.

I also kind of feel like I relate to Armin Arlert from good ol' Attack on Titan and Charlie from Perks of Being a Wallflower, but that's to a far lesser extent.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I actually first became interested in MBTI so I would have characters to accurately relate to 

Yet I still have a difficult time relating to characters. I'm very critical of whether or not I am _accurately_ like characters. I see characters I would _like_ to be like, but rarely characters who match me as I am. 

I've said this on another topic, but I really related to Hestia as portrayed in the _Percy Jackson_ series. Quietly in the background, just wanting to help people, even her physical description... that was me a lot. 
I also really related to how Wanda was described in _The Host_. Having seen some movie clips last night, I now realize that she's very little like me (at least in the movie), but I really related her quiet determination to help both humanity and her kind, as well as even some smaller aspects like her expertise in history, profession as a storyteller/teacher, and anger awakened in the presence of cruelty. 
I also related a little bit to the doctor in _The Host_. Pretty sure he's INFJ. 

Other than that, it's hard to say. I'm picky about the fictional characters I identify myself with.


----------



## Lesuhlee (Feb 14, 2015)

Wow... So overly- expressed im like skimming to see 'who did she put? Oh ok got it, chick from PJ' haha


Throw me to the wolves; I'll emerge leading the pack.


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

@alittlebear

Same here! Those MBTI charts are what got me into MBTI in the first place. I'm also incredibly picky about what characters I relate to.

Like Armin (if you've seen Attack on Titan) is more so a character who I wish I was more like. He's very sympathetic and very kind to everyone, and yet very logical and can get shit done. I've seen him typed as INFJ or INFP. The same thing goes for Charlie. I wish I was more sympathetic and more emotional with people I care about, but I just can't trigger those emotions unless I'm either stressed out or having a mood swing or panic attack or what have you.

Hiro and Will are very close to my heart. I relate to them way too much, and I know most people type Hiro as either ENTP or INTP. I've seen Will typed as INTP or ISTP (but I'm more inclined to believe he's INTP).

Nice to see someone else out there like me. :')


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

It's funny, because someone actually told me I was like Armin. I relate to him some, but it's difficult to do when he is, after all, a male character and there are some feminine things about me that are crucial to who I am. 

I wouldn't worry about not being sympathetic right now though! I don't know how old you are, but Fe is your last usable function. It'll kick in with time 

There are a lot of characters I wish I could be like. Take Queen Mary in my icon for example. Apparently we're both Fe-doms, but she has a lot more outward strength and social presence that it seems I'll never have. The interesting thing about MBTI is that I can recognize that someday I _might_ manage to have that, if I work on being healthy and develop some of my other functions. It's better to look at a (somewhat) healthy character of my same type and aspire to be like that as opposed to looking at a character who is, say, ESFP and hoping to someday be like that. I won't. I don't know, it's a little thing and maybe insignificant to most people, but it's important to me that I connect with characters I'm actually like.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

It's hard to choose only one as I haven't encountered characters who were exactly portrayal of myself, but I can relate to many in different respects.

Hermione, for obvious reasons.









Rust Cohle is freaking relatable with his worldview and complete bluntness and loss of illusions concerning life.









Twelfth Doctor. Finally a man who knows what he's doing! 









Pfieffer's Catwoman









Actually any Te-Fi in some order works:kitteh:


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Yoda and Luna Lovegood


----------



## Chamondelle (Sep 8, 2013)

Yuki from Horimiya.
Picture explains.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I hate to be one of those people who call upon a fictional example which is anime, but it's the only character I really actually relate to. Vash the Stampede.

He is goofy a lot of the time, but it's a bit of a farce. He is very serious beneath it all, but no one can really take him seriously. He views all life as precious, mostly because of his mentor, Rem. He's not a perfect representation though-- I would say that in addition to his attitudes, there would need to be a great deal more curiosity and inquisitiveness in the world around him, and for him to come to his own conclusions instead of following another's, for that representation to be complete.


----------

